# caravane du Tigré



## maria vecchi

Bonsoir, je me retrouve avec une autre expression que je ne comprends pas.
Cet acteur dit que dans le cinéma "La troupe est une sorte de caravane du Tigré qui commence chaque fois une nouvelle aventure".
Bien sûr il n'est pas difficile de comprendre au sens littéral, mais qu'est-ce que ça signifie métaphoriquement?
Merci!!!


----------



## clamor

Bonsoir, je n'ai jamais lu cette expression autre part, vous êtes sûre des mots ? Il y a peut-être un rapport avec le fleuve Tigre, situé dans la région des caravanes ?


----------



## lorenzos

Probabilmente significa che la troupe cinematografica dà l'impressione di un caravanserraglio, un ammasso di gente che corre qua e là senza un ordine appareente.


----------



## maria vecchi

lorenzos said:


> Probabilmente significa che la troupe cinematografica dà l'impressione di un caravanserraglio, un ammasso di gente che corre qua e là senza un ordine appareente.


in effetti ho interpretato così, 
grazie!


----------



## Aliph

Le fleuve s’ecrit sans accent. On dit : le Tigre et l’Euphrate.
Difficile saisir le sens de la phrase hors contexte.
Juste une idée qui vaut ce qu’elle vaut. Dans l’histoire de la police judiciaire française, il y cent ans furent crées les premières unités mobiles surnommées  « Brigades du Tigre » qui combattaient entre autre « la Caravane à Pépère  ». Peut-être il y a eu un amalgame ?
Il y a eu une série télévisée sur l’histoire.
Histoire de la police judiciaire


----------



## bearded

Penso che l'espressione si riferisca alla regione africana del Tigré:
Tigré (région)
però non saprei dire perché viene citata una ''carovana del Tigré'' come un gruppo che incomincia sempre una nuova avventura.


----------



## Aliph

La prima idea che mi era venuta in mente concerneva l’Africa e la corsa del Paris-Dakar. Ma non so se il Rally sia mai passato per l’Etiopia.
Rally Dakar - Wikipedia


----------



## bearded

Aliph said:


> La prima idea che mi era venuta in mente concerneva l’Africa


E allora che cosa c'entrano il Tigri e l'Eufrate?


----------



## Aliph

Vedi 2 e 5.


----------



## maria vecchi

vi ringrazio per i vostri contributi nel tempo e confermo che l'originale era scritto con l'accento, Tigré.


----------

